# boat bouncing how to stop it



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I have a j16 with a 50 yamaha 2 stroke boat run
> s good up to half throttle after that it starts to bounce real bad. If you trim the motor any it gets worse what can i do to fix this


Trim tabs and more weight up front 

Trolling motor, battery, and gas up front will help.  Trim tabs are great to have and sometimes a necessity.  My boat wouldn't run right without them.

Edit:

Oh and what you're experiencing is porpoising


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I have my trolling motor battery under front deck. What kind of trim tabs and how much do the cost.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

More info.....

Do you have a foil?
Power tilt?
Fuel forward?
What hole is the set pin in?<<<<<<<<---------


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

If your on a budget, I'd go with Smart Tabs for your J16.. They go for about $100..


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

I have Smart tabs on my CS 12 and they work great!


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont have a foil but I heard that might help. small center console trim and tilt 6 gal gas tank under back deck.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

You shouldn't have any trouble at half throttle. Where is the tilt pin set?


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

tilt lock pin is in bottom hole. i had motor sitting right on transom boat ran ok untill i trimed motor a lil bit then it started to porpoise bad. Raised motor up 2 holes, planes quicker and handles better at mid speeds but at higher speeds porpoises bad and throws water over front deck.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a J16...with a 50, it's going to porpoise. It's a flat bottom boat. Go with a set of Lencos, move the fuel forward, and call it a day.

I would spend the extra for Lencos over Smartabs, for what it's worth. After owning a boat (J16) without controllable tabs and now owning a boat with tabs, what a nice feature to have. You'll never go back.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

power the boat correctly [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

to correct porpoising, put the pin in a lower hole, trim the bow down, get the power tabs. All achieve the same bottom line, putting more hull into the water and forcing the bow down. The doel-fin can be used to stabilize the motor, using more surface area on the cav plate to prevent the motor from moving through the water, thereby staying the hull to prevent porpoising. it sounds like you already have power t/t, try trimming the bow down and putting the pin in lower, if you're still porpoising, get the lencos.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Adjust the motor pin as others have stated = free

If that doesn't do the trick, add a doel-fin. Best bang for the buck out there to solve the issue you're dealing with, bar none. 

Lencos are awesome, but you don't need to spend that kind of money to fix your issue. 

-T


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

As everyone mentioned, trim down instead of up, put weight up front.


----------

